# Transparent Status Bar help



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

I need some help trying to get my status bar transparent. Is there anyone willing to give me a hand either by instructing me how to do it (very willing to learn) or jumping in and doing it for me, i can upload my framework-res.apk if that would make it easier. I'm running Nons3ns3 v2 with ADW EX launcher.&amp;lt;br&amp;gt;&amp;lt;br&amp;gt;Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mpfstc (Jun 29, 2011)

Google "UOT Kitchen". They have walkthroughs on the site. It's fairly straight forward. Try it. I made one for Bamf forever.


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

mpfstc said:


> Google "UOT Kitchen". They have walkthroughs on the site. It's fairly straight forward. Try it. I made one for Bamf forever.


I built one on the kitchen but it was still identifiable , almost like it was underlined.

Swyped Thunder coming at you


----------

